# Graue DAM Quick Serie Quick 77 bis Quick 90



## Hecht100+ (28. Februar 2021)

Hier ein Thread für die grauen DAM Quick Rollen der Serie Quick 77 bis Quick 90




Quick 77
Gewicht:  290 Gramm ( gewogen )
Übersetzung: 1:3,2
Baujahr: 1976
Preis: 27,90 DM
Schnurfassung: 100mtr/0,30mm
Druckknopfspule: Nein
Kurbel: Anlegbar



Quick 78
Gewicht:  295 Gramm ( gewogen )
Übersetzung:
Baujahr: 1976
Preis:
Schnurfassung:
Druckknopfspule: Ja
Kurbel: Anlegbar



Quick 79
Gewicht:  295 Gramm ( gewogen )
Übersetzung: 1:3,5
Baujahr: 1973/74
Preis: 22,90 DM
Schnurfassung: 230mtr/0,20mm
Druckknopfspule: Nein
Kurbel: Anlegbar




Quick 80
Gewicht:  310 Gramm ( gewogen )
Übersetzung: 1:3,5
Baujahr: 1973/74
Preis: 25,90
Schnurfassung: 100mtr/0,30mm
Druckknopfspule: Ja
Kurbel: Anlegbar



Quick 81 ( Schild fehlt )
Gewicht:  xxx Gramm ( gewogen )
Übersetzung: 1:3,5
Baujahr: 1973/74
Preis: 38,90
Schnurfassung: 140mtr/0,30
Druckknopfspule: Nein
Kurbel: Anlegbar



Quick 82
Gewicht:  330 Gramm ( gewogen )
Übersetzung: 1:3,5
Baujahr: 1973/74
Preis: 32,90 DM / 42,90 (1976)
Schnurfassung: 100mtr/0,30mm / 100mtr/0,35mm ( Spule flach/tief)
Druckknopfspule: Ja
Kurbel: Anlegbar



Quick 83
Gewicht:  390 Gramm ( gewogen )
Übersetzung: 140mtr/0,30mm (flache Spule)
Baujahr: 1973/74
Preis:
Schnurfassung: 140mtr/0,30mm
Druckknopfspule: Nein
Kurbel: Anlegbar



Quick 84
Gewicht:  390 Gramm ( gewogen )
Übersetzung: 1:3,6
Baujahr: 1973/74
Preis: 39,90 DM
Schnurfassung: 140mtr/0,30mm (flache Spule)
Druckknopfspule: Ja
Kurbel: Anlegbar



Quick 85
Gewicht:  385 Gramm ( gewogen )
Übersetzung: 1:5,0
Baujahr: 1973/74
Preis: 42,90 DM
Schnurfassung: 140mtr/0,30mm (flache Spule)
Druckknopfspule: Ja
Kurbel: Anlegbar
Schnellgangrolle



Quick 86
Gewicht:  390 Gramm ( gewogen )
Übersetzung:
Baujahr: 1973/74
Preis:
Schnurfassung:
Druckknopfspule: Nein
Kurbel: Anlegbar



Quick 87
Gewicht:  290 Gramm ( gewogen )
Übersetzung: 1:3,6
Baujahr: 1973/74
Preis: 49,90 DM
Schnurfassung: 190mtr/0,30mm (flache Spule)
Druckknopfspule: Ja
Kurbel: Anlegbar



Quick 88
Gewicht:  515 Gramm ( gewogen )
Übersetzung:
Baujahr: 1973/74
Preis:
Schnurfassung:
Druckknopfspule: Nein
Kurbel: Anlegbar



Quick 89
Gewicht:  585 Gramm ( gewogen )
Übersetzung:
Baujahr: 1973/74
Preis:
Schnurfassung:
Druckknopfspule: Nein
Kurbel: Anlegbar



Quick 90 ( Pick Up )
Gewicht:  xxx Gramm ( gewogen )
Übersetzung:
Baujahr: 1973/74
Preis:
Schnurfassung:
Druckknopfspule: Nein
Kurbel: Anlegbar



Quick 82 Rot
Gewicht:  330 Gramm ( gewogen )
Übersetzung: 1:3,5
Baujahr: 1975
Preis:
Schnurfassung: 100mtr/0,30mm
Druckknopfspule: Ja
Kurbel: Anlegbar



Quick 82 Rot ( Fälschung )



Quick Neckermann Bonanza ( Quick 86 )
Gewicht:  390 Gramm ( gewogen )
Übersetzung: ?
Baujahr: ?
Preis:      ?
Schnurfassung:  ?
Druckknopfspule: Nein
Kurbel: Anlegbar


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. April 2021)

Größenvergleich




















Lange Vergleichsbilder haben eine zu große MB-Anzahl, Laden im Moment noch nicht immer möglich.


----------

